# Buying a CAAD10 3



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

So 2 months ago I posted about purchasing a Supersix 5 or 4 as my first road bike. Since its still snow here for a few more months I have had time to continue my research. I had around 2500 bucks to spend give or take. So that being said I am now thinking of getting a CAAD10 3. I am thinking the better setup would be worth more to me than the carbon frame. It would also leave me some cash for upgrades as I am reading the rims are not very good. So I have come here for some advice if you guys could help me out.

1 - CAAD10 3 vs SS6 5, which would you choose ?

2 - What should I do for pedals ? comfortable around 200 bucks give or take here and will buy shoes to work with them as well. If possible something green or perhaps white to match the black / green color I will be going with.

3 - If I decide to upgrade rims from day 1 and don't have huge bucks to toss at them is it worth my while ? And if so any recommendations. The LBS I am buying from has a clearance set of KSYRIUM ELITE from 2010 ( I believe and will double check ) that the are offering for $350 plus they would keep the stock rims as a trade... This a good deal ?

4 - Would you change anything else on this bike from the start ?

PS. Spent a good hour looking through all the picture posts of the bike you guys have built up. Think it was Sneaky with the Orange / White SS6 Rival and upgraded wheels... He gets props for owning my dream bike atm, wish my budget allowed for something simular. I also noticed very very few CAAD10 pictures... Any reasons peeps are not all over this great value ?


----------



## adamssss (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah i don't see many pictures of caad 10 bike at all...?? people not happy with them? don' t like the ride? feels too different from the caad 9?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

dont worry, about pictures.. still early....

anyway, the super six 2011 have a good price, and... we like the carbon!!!!


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*Caad10*

Have one and had one brief ride outddors this wnter. It is a fantastic bike. They will be hard to find and looks like there will not many available till July.:thumbsup:


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

I would save the stock wheels and use them for training or sell on craigslist. These seem like nice wheels for 330:

http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.co...lackset-race-11-wheel-set-1490g-/prod_34.html

2010 Mavic Elites are going for about 450 on a couple sites.


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes Pedalingsquares your bike is currently my desktop backround  Looking forward to something simular as your in and around the price range I am trying to stay with. Do you have a high res picture by chance ? I could pm you my email and you could send to me ? So very very few pics kicking around of them let alone the same model and color I am after. What have you changed on the bike so far and roughly what was the cost in doing so ?


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*Caad10*

I purchased the full bike for the frame and then parted thre bike out. From there, I installed full Sram Red, Raston bars, 3T stem and post and Ksyrium SR 2011 wheels. I just picked up a HM Di2 Monday and am now selling the Caad10. If you need any details, PM me and I will fill you in. The bike with out pedals is 15.2 lbs and it is SO beautiful. The paint really pops and the welds.. well you don't see them. Looks like a carbon bike.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

What color seat was on your bike stock ? My LBS has one built and its white seat as well by Cannondale website shows black. 

Your bike must hardly be used, sure upgraded quick lol....


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*saddle*

My bike came with a white Prologo Scratch. I may be a bit crazy,my wife says I'm like the wind, changing directions all the time. I really do enjoy and and maybe TOO passionate with this hobby. I may go through 2-4 bikes a season and my used bikes go fast as with most of the guys I ride with know how anal I am and the bikes are spotless.:mad2: :mad2: :cryin:


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Bump

Still looking for some pedal info. Do I go SPD, Time, Look, etc ??? whats a good enthusiast setup? I have around $200 for pedals and willing to buy shoes above that. I have only used SPD on a MountianBike so far but willing to change it up and know little about the road bike scence. 

Any comments on the rim deal I listed above or suggestion on something around $500 thats beats the stock rims and is worth the investment, or am I best to wait till I can spend more and use the stock rims till then ?

Also any other Cannondale forums kicking around on the web ?


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking into the Look Keo Blades ( cromo ) as I can't afford the TI. Anyway using these or heard anything good or bad they can add for me ?


----------



## Duc Hunter (Aug 10, 2005)

Steady, I had Look Keo's years ago and left them because they always made noise. I went back to the current Keo II Max's because I always loved the way they felt and I heard they fixed the noise.....not! they would just not stay quiet after a little use, unless I put lube on them every few rides.

I am on Time Iclic's and LOVE them. A full season on them and they are comfy, quiet, and feel great. Even after SixGap (pouring rain all day in the Mtn's for North Georgia), and walking in much at the rest stops, they were not noisy when I got back to Florida. They were brown and dirty, and just quietly did their job. I would strongly recommend the Time's, this coming from someone who loves the way new Keo's feel and work.


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Speedplay is the only way to go.

I had Look Keo's, the cleats wear out so fast and then the pedal eventually wears out and has alot of play. Was so disappointed in that purchase.

Shimano SPDs are good if you also have a mountain bike.
Crank brothers... meh I use them right now as my Cross/winter bike pedals if I have to replace the pedals at any point I'll go back to SPDs.


----------



## choiboi (Aug 17, 2010)

I run Time I-Clic, the cleats wear abit quick, so don't walk on them and they are excellent. I believe they may have updated the cleats to last longer now..

Here's mine @ 6.64kgs..


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Choiboi, nice looking ride. Do you have more pictures by chance ? Whats the story behind the ride, was it a frame purchase and build up or did you buy stock and change out to how it sits now? I noticed in another post of yours you used to ride carbon and now a CAAD10, got enough miles on this new ride for a little feedback for me ? Probably ordering mine this we weekend ( still really want a Rival SS6 but just can't afford it ) so I can have it for when the snow melts. Still a little up in the air on pedals and a rim upgrade.... other upgrades will take place next year.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

That! Choiboi....is a V.nice ride mate!

As previous...love to hear ride comparison after experiencing carbon.

I keep getting drawn to these CAAD10's....fear its only a matter of time


----------



## choiboi (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks!

More pics here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-choi/sets/72157625463493051/

It was purchased as a complete bike and upgraded as I went along.. I wanted to build my dream bike, so I didn't compromise..

I used to ride a Colnago CLX, which is a stiff but was still relatively comfortable bike. However, I am no sprinter, so I doubt flex will ever be an issue for me on a modern carbon bike.

I rode my friends CAAD9 back to back with the CLX and was amazed the compliance of the CAAD9. It was very supple over bumps and the CAAD9 felt more natural for me to ride in the drops. 

So upon reading that Cannondale had improved the smoothness in the CAAD10, I went and ordered one. The difference in ride quality is not huge b/t 9 and 10, but the 10 is a little smoother, bu tthis could be down to tyres, wheels etc.. 

You won't regret it guys. Maybe I'll get a carbon bike one day, but I don't think I would ever sell my CAAD10.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

I sold my CAAD 9 to fund my 09 s-works SL2. I was amazed that the carbon SL2 had a much harsher ride than the C-dale. I like its stiffness, but you can feel every crack in the road. I was using Ksyrium SL's with Michelin Pro 3's on both bikes. I now have another CAAD 9 frame, still in the box, that I plan to build up this year.


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank Choiboi. Excellent Excellent pictures and build, been looking everywhere for a CAAD10 custom build with good pictures and your flickr link is fantastic. Even better its the same color scheme I am ordering... Thanks again.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

You should be designing for Cannondale. GREAT job  :thumbsup:


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Pulled the trigger today and the deposit is in for a CAAD 10-3 Black / Green. Also decided on the Keo Blade's cromo and still need to pick out shoes ! Can't wait and pictures in 2 weeks when I pick it up !


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Steady---How are you getting your Black/Green CAAD 10-3 in two weeks?!?!? Does your LBS have it instock? What size do you ride?
I ordered mine in Late Februrary, and my LBS and Cannondale both say it is Backordered until July.....of course mine is a size 54, which is a common size, maybe the less common sizes are still in stock?!?

Just Curious,
Jon


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes my LBS has in stock and built a 54 and a 56. I have a hold on them at the moment with a depoist as I am leaving town tomorrow for a ski trip. Thursday next week I will be in store for a correct fitting and such to determine my size. At 5'10 and a few hairs I am thinking I will size in at a 54 but they are holding both for me. I guess it helps to have a buddy that works there. I have been putting off paying for the bike for over a month now as the ground is covered in snow and its rrsp season. However my buddy also bought a CAAD 10-3 in White through a pro deal at the shop.... He did this a month ago and finally got a date of June 11th which scared me and I placed the deposit call about 5 minutes later. I am unsure if the bike is coming home with me next week or not as I drive a smaller car and the weather won't let me ride it home but I will toss pictures up soon as I have it !


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Lucky that your LBS has them! I am 5'10" and 54cm bikes fit me very well, so i think you will need the 54. Make sure to post up some pics when you finally pick it up!:thumbsup:


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I tried to get a black and green for my warranty replacement. I really like the look of it. I could then run some Vittoria Open Pave green tires, LOL. Cannondale said red or white only. Luckily both colors were in stock at Cannondale in 56.


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

Bought, paid for, picked up !!!! One black/green CAAD10-3 is sitting in my house and I am so happy.... Although its stock I'll toss up a few pictures of my baby soon as I get a chance. Maybe I'll take a picture of my front street to so that I can explain why I can't ride it just yet, snow everywhere... Clearing up last few days and weather looks good, pulling out my mountain bike for a few warmup ride this week....


----------



## Steady (Dec 7, 2010)

ITS FINALLY HERE....

Just brought home my CAAD 10-3 a week ago. Have yet to take it out for a ride or some quality pictures but I thought I would toss up a photo or two. Complete stock plus Keo Carbon Blade cromo pedals and a couple cages.. Aiming for rims next year but this will work just fine for the year. Also grabbed a pair of Specialized Road Comp shoes last years stock on clearance.


----------

